# Mother of all snapper



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tEYKTKj ... re=related

check this out guys/girls 
44lb (20kg) snapper from Arno Bay in SA.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Saw it a few weeks ago, it doesn't really look all that huge (of course it is). A lad got his boat limit of 15kg snapper last week, certainly good times for the snapper fishos in our state.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

its ok patrick you can keep yourself togethor for a couple more months then the bigguns wil come into melbourne, you can do it dont go crazy 

but that is a HA-UGE snapper right there wow


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

StevenM said:


> Here comes the wrath
> 
> But Why????
> 
> How old was the girl


Steven, do you have any specific knowledge of the growth and reproduction of this species? Why do you presume it was female? What do you know of the fertility of either gender at its presumed age? Maybe it was just a damn fine capture and feed


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

not as good as ruggers (or squire for interstaters).

This is a general problem i have with SA fishing scenes. I think SA can do more to become more up to scratch with enviro-friendly fishing practices. I myself would probably keep a big fish caught in deep water, but not all of them, although i am not saying this because it is a big female, because it might not be. Not all fish are like Flathead, where big mommas are the prime breeders.

You look at the big snapper comps over here, where you see large hauls of 15kg plus fish being weighed dead, maybe the organisers of these comps could take a step in the direction of comps such as the Dave Irvine Snapper comp held in NSW(i think). Instead of weight of a singular fish, maybe it woyuld be better to go for total length of all fish. Just a thought? 

By the way, magnificent fish, a once in a lifetime catch :shock:


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Same argument went on when the pics of this fish went on the FishSA forum. 
My first reaction was also why would you kill it?
From that discussion:
"The fish could be as old as 60 year"
"the best breeders are the 5-10kg fish"
Just quoting what others have said, which i found very interesting

Even so i don't believe that's is a good reason to kill it, I would have released it


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Maybe the mentality was it's soooo big that it's no gonna last much longer so I may as well keep it and eat it or make it into a trophy maybe (it probably should be!) so it doesn't die a fruitless death!!! :? I believe God made fish for us to eat, so I say good on him for catching such a monster and enjoy the steaks!

Big D

p.s. I'm an avid C&R believer with many types of fish, but I don't catch all that many any more, so those that will taste the best will end up on my plate as long as its within legal bounds


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

i didnt want to weigh in, but cant resist the urge 

as for the breeding argument, old humans dont/cant/shouldnt breed (menopause, degradation etc) and old mutton tastes better than young lamb :lol: :lol: as fishinfreak mentioned, not all fish are like flathead in the eastern states. admittedly though, old snapper doesnt taste quite as nice as pinkies/squire, but if its too old to be considered prime breeding stock and its within regulations, why not take it.

if other states had the same laws on snapper as we do here in SA perhaps there would be more large snapper around over there... (uh-oh, stand back ;-) ) and KGW, and mulloway...

all said and done though, i wouldnt personally keep it due to my own personal regulations, but i can see why someone else would 8)


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

44lb snapper video's like that just put more pressure on South Aussies like yourselves to bring home the bacon on a yak ;-)    
Come on fella's... Maybe it's time to put those pie floaters and mushy peas to some good use 

Blaggon, water_baby, L3gacy -South Australia needs you - C'mon fella's, start crankin'!


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

what a waste of fish how could anyone keep such a beautiful fish, no wonder theres not alot of fish around.
makes me sik


----------



## HoldYourHour (May 6, 2008)

Why, oh why would you do that?

That has to be the worst backing track I have ever heard...


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't see any diference between taking that and taking a 5-10kg model. In fact, probably less harm done.
I would have kept it and I hardly ever keep fish.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

spooled1 said:


> Blaggon, water_baby, L3gacy -South Australia needs you - C'mon fella's, start crankin'!


I was going to be offended that im not in your list, but then thought about my fish-catching ability, fair enough :lol:


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

spooled1 said:


> 44lb snapper video's like that just put more pressure on South Aussies like yourselves to bring home the bacon on a yak ;-)
> Come on fella's... Maybe it's time to put those pie floaters and mushy peas to some good use
> 
> Blaggon, water_baby, L3gacy -South Australia needs you - C'mon fella's, start crankin'!


That fish was taken at least 20 km offshore. That's a long paddle :shock:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

If you got issues with the death of an occasional big fish by a recreational angler, net a few hundred ton of pilchards and see what that does to the food chain.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah spooled completley agreed, suposedly they only grow a couple o kilos bigger than that so it probs would have dies soon anyway, i am in no way someone who goes out and cleans out the areas of big fish and stuff but keeping a once in a lifetime monster like that, why not?

cheers


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

some good points there. But one thing to remember, you can say that it is wrong to keep a fish that size as many times as you want, or you can argue that you should, but either way you not going to convince either parties that you're way is right.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

spooled1 said:


> Blaggon, water_baby, L3gacy -South Australia needs you - C'mon fella's, start crankin'!


You know, if I had a bung I probably would. I took on about 10L today :shock:. In three weeks I promise we'll have some snapper from SA. Scouts honour.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Snapper, and maybe something bigger. But only maybe. :lol:


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

L3GACY, didnt it come with a bung?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> L3GACY, didnt it come with a bung?


Yes and no, he lost it. The owner of Stealth has brought one over in his hand luggage, Tim of Poseidon kayaks then sent it on to Storm who has now sent it on to me. Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

oh good. Have you done any mods to thr yak yet? Shouldnt have to do much, but there has to be a few thigs you want/need


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> oh good. Have you done any mods to thr yak yet? Shouldnt have to do much, but there has to be a few thigs you want/need


In the interest of keeping this thread on topic I added a post to the trip reports section, go check it out.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

oh yeah sorry guys :?


----------



## PatrickC (Apr 28, 2008)

massive fish cause, i wanna go on a charter to catch them


----------

